# Anyone running the coast into Washington?



## RandyMac (Jun 22, 2010)

I need a ride to pick-up a pick-up.

1965 Ranchero


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 24, 2010)

Good looking rig Randy. What's it got for a drivetrain?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 24, 2010)

Chowdozer!!!
200 I6 with auto trans, my SIL is giving it to me for my 55th birthday, she has about 7 grand in it, But she wants a "real" car. It's in Seatac, I'm thinking of trailering it home.


----------



## schmuck.k (Jun 24, 2010)

*nice*

nice randy that is a good looking car/truck


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 24, 2010)

Cool thing!!!
There was not a lot of those made.
I can take it to Canada if you like,,, but you wont be getting it back!!!


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jun 24, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I need a ride to pick-up a pick-up.
> 
> 1965 Ranchero


Oh man does that bring back memories. The very first car I ever drove was one of those. 3 speed, column shift. I was only 10 years old. Those were the only good memories I have of my father. He used to let me drive all over our property all by myself.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm gonna fly up on Sunday night and drive it home. Like everything else about the place I live, there is no easy way to get anywhere else. After a 15 minute flight from Crescent City to Eureka, I get to ricochet off SFO before heading north. I should be in Seatac after midnight, will probably drive south about 230-3 am to beat some of the heat. Should be an epic journey, I'll be well bonded with the old girl by the time I get home.


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 26, 2010)

score. that'll be a fun ride home.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 27, 2010)

Fun run...and a neat ride to do it in. Enjoy.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2010)

Me and that Falcon pick-up survived the adventure, it's still ready to go, me, not so much. Will post pics and the run down tomorrow.


----------

